# Potm.....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone know when the winner is going to be announced?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, I havent heard. I thought they were supposed to post all pics and let everyone vote on it.. I could be wrong though


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

i think the mods and shaggy decided against voting...they are going to choose a judge instead. i think voting would have been better and fairer but hey, whatever. 
but yeah, i haven't heard anything about it either and i submitted my pic a while ago...hmm...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, the last day of April is the cutoff date, and the final judging begins.
There are a lot of great entries in this, our first contest, and I'd like to thank all the entrants for their efforts.

I'm personally torn between 6 of the pics, and I know that the other judges have their own favorites. Picking an overall winner will be tough!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

So when will it be announced?


----------

